# Looking for Mini Excavator advice.



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm looking for some experienced Mini users out there.
I'm going to be starting a new trail project shortly, lots of steep side hill construction.
My choices in Mini's are, IHI 7hp. 12" bucket or a Cat 301 18hp. with a 12" or 24" bucket.
I'm leaning toward the Cat but I like the size of the IHI.


----------



## dburatti (Feb 14, 2004)

I don't have experience on either machine but am familiar with the DitchWitch MX9 and the Bobcat's mini excavator. 

If you can, ask to operate...do a test run on each machine. See which one operates more intuitively than the other, which is more ergonomic, comfortable, etc. The MX9 is super intuitive and easy to use. If either one of the machines you are choosing from has a blade, that's something to consider. The blade does come in handy. 

Also, consider if either machine has hydraulic hoses running along side of the boom as opposed to on top or underneath. Hoses on the sides of the booms can be pinched on a tree and break. I had this happen to me once. If you don't have achoice, just be mindful of it.

Dewayne


----------



## Trailfreak (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Dewayne.
I went ahead and rented the Cat 301. So far it's been great for the steep sidehill work, I'm cutting in places where it's up to 40% grade and then some:madman: .
The benefits I thought a Mini Excavator would have over a mini bulldozer are minimal.
I'm use to using a ASV RC-30 with the articulating blade. I find with the RC I can cut trail much faster and with less hand work.
So far the excavator is great for sidehill, if the blade could articulate it would be a bonus.


----------



## Constructor John (Jul 2, 2008)

If you want to compare machines you can look at www.myhitachiexperience.com to see what other people say about the machine. (you can also see nice pics and movies of the machines at work)

Maybe that helps you to make a choice?

Let me know if it helps.

John


----------



## prooperator (Jan 31, 2007)

*traildozer*

We have a sutter 480 rented and a kubota u15 mini-x and they compliment eachother. We use the 480 for the rough cut on steep side slopes (up to 70-80%) and the mini to finish and fine tune the tread. The mini is too slow on the initial cut but is better suited for finishing and tightening up the trail.


----------



## SC Eric (Jul 2, 2010)

I may not know a whole lot about bikes, but dirt I know. Cat. Always Cat.


----------



## zachi (Jul 25, 2006)

I have a TB16 & 10s excavator, There is lots of options out there. My tackaooooochi is not zero clearance which would be sweet. We work in the Downieville Ca area...STEEP 30-90% side slopes. I have mechanized wheel barrels that would be nice to spin and fill.

I really like excavators because I can remove organics cleanly to a tight berm directly below bench and then construct equivalent to a 3/4 bench. Organics help filter sediment and some is pulled back onto finished trail to stablize. Benefit is no bloom of spoils spread all the way down the hill. Because I rough up the native soil on the 1/4 bench I pile on I do not get slippage. My machine has enough weight to compact soils on outside edge if moisture content is correct. I use a DW with 6/1 blade to shape and finish. I modified blade to incorporate a rock rake that I can tilt forward to employ although now we just leave it hinged up and tilt the blade fwd.









I also employ a thumb on my ex so I pull all brush including rootballs to minimize grow back.

Zachi Anderson
www.foresttrailsalliance.org


----------

